# FV-1 Clock Module help



## Rellømt (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey,
Im gonna build the octagon multifx. And i wanna know what the FV-1 Clock Module does and have i can implement it into the circuit. And what is the 10k a pot(not the resistor).
Cheers "the noob"


----------



## zgrav (Sep 5, 2019)

Use the search box on the forums to see a few different comments about using the clock module.  This one has a post about how to install it:





						FV-1 Clock Module
					

Sorry if this is a daft question but I was just wondering how to connect the FV-1 clock module? There's three pads at the bottom that I'm not sure where I connect them? I might give it a go on the Leprechaun but my original plan was to make another 3verb and use it on that. Anyway, guidance...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Rellømt (Sep 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Use the search box on the forums to see a few different comments about using the clock module.  This one has a post about how to install it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

